# I need help buying this CD!!! Please help ASAP!



## livemylife (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's my dilemma:
I want this particular recording of the Grieg string quartet by the Jean Sibelius Quartet. I found it available for mp3 download, but I want the hard copy!!! I don't know if it is discontinued or not, so can anyone help find a website/place where I can buy the hard copy? I would like it before *June 24*, but if not, I will buy the digital download and the CD later!!!

Information:

Title: GRIEG, E.: String Quartet in G minor / SCHUBERT, F.: String Quartet No. 13
Composer(s):	Grieg, Edvard • Schubert, Franz
Artist(s) :	Jean Sibelius Quartet, Ensemble
Period(s) :	Romantic
Genre :	Classical Music
Category :	Chamber Music
Catalogue :	ODE709-2
Label :	Ondine

Cover picture:










Thank you in advance!


----------



## Drew97 (May 22, 2009)

Hi 
If you download those tracks you can put them onto CD. I have found the album for 7.99 (pounds), but it might be cheaper elsewhere

http://www.classicsonline.com/catalogue/product.aspx?pid=528340


----------



## livemylife (Mar 13, 2009)

Drew97: I found a hard copy!! But thank you for helping. :]


----------



## Drew97 (May 22, 2009)

You're welcome. I know how exasperating it is when you can't find a CD/recording.


----------

